# B1 CV joints



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Need two new outer CV joints for a four-speed Dasher diesel. 90mm joints, what else can I pull them from?
Only listed parts I'm finding from suppliers all say they're for automatic Dashers...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm 90% sure they are the same as the Rabbit, 99% sure they are the same as the VW fox


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_I'm 90% sure they are the same as the Rabbit, 99% sure they are the same as the VW fox

Cool deal. So why the difference between automatic and stick? Never owned an autotragic watercooled, so I'm not familiar with them at all.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the outer CVs are always the same between the two... the differences usually are in the "inner" CV as transmissions often have different output flanges


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_the outer CVs are always the same between the two... the differences usually are in the "inner" CV as transmissions often have different output flanges

Huh. Germanautoparts and AutohausAZ both only have that "automatic only" notation on their outer CV joints, which is why I was really confused.








Thanks again!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Huh. Germanautoparts and AutohausAZ both only have that "automatic only" notation on their outer CV joints, which is why I was really confused.








Thanks again! 

They're probably using the same parts inventory software. Outer joints should be the same, but rebuilt axles usually cost no more than and maybe less than a replacement joint--and are a lot less hassle.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
They're probably using the same parts inventory software. Outer joints should be the same, but rebuilt axles usually cost no more than and maybe less than a replacement joint--and are a lot less hassle. 

The last couple "rebuilt axles" I've installed have left a rotten taste in my mouth; I'll keep an open mind, but I'd really like to know what rebuilders you fine folks trust?
I won't be buying a remanufactured axle from a FLAPS anytime soon... 







Three in a row that didn't last more than a year on a buddy's mkII. It's not a job I like doing so much I want to make it an annual affair.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

http://www.orchideuro.com/cata...=4_17


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone know if I can use Fox (BX) axles on a Dasher? There are a pair of rebuilt axles for sale locally, at a smokingly good price for axles.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

if they do the rebuild themselves... I want to say yes BUT, the axle length I think is different... if they rebuild from the cores in-house, they can build "Fox" axles using your shafts and you should be good.... not 100% sure though


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_if they do the rebuild themselves... I want to say yes BUT, the axle length I think is different... if they rebuild from the cores in-house, they can build "Fox" axles using your shafts and you should be good.... not 100% sure though

They're a private rebuild. Dude was going to put them on his car, but got rear-ended and totaled first. He's moving and needs to clear out his parts stash.
I'm already picking up a couple other Fox parts, but he didn't have much. I may pick up the axles just to have a spare set of Fox axles.


----------

